# Bosh schwarzenegger



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

OMG I just saw Chris being interviewed on 'hangin' Raps TV and I swear he must have gotten out of the gym because the guns looked like Ben Wallace. He could be Jemain O'neil before you know it.
If they replay it I will try and get a screen grab.

This certainly shows that <b>Bosh is not at all like Marcus Can't-be</b> who would not work his body in the offseason in order to take his game to the next level.

Bosh beefing up and <b>Hoffa slimming down another 12lbs (to 268) </b> on the outset it seems like both of these guys have done everything to improve over the summer.

camp is coming... bring on hoops!

Cross court dribble left side ... pass in side to Bosh BANKER GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! and there goes the buzzer RAPS WIN RAPS WIN!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is this a recent episode?


Anyways, Bosh has said that strength training was a big part of his summer this year. I wonder if he worked out with Kurt Thomas again.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lol, I didn't know there was a new episode of Hangin'.. it was probably a re-run, otherwise they would probably advertise it like crazy. Although I don't watch RaptorsTV that much..


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

vigilante said:


> lol, I didn't know there was a new episode of Hangin'.. it was probably a re-run, otherwise they would probably advertise it like crazy. Although I don't watch RaptorsTV that much..


no some of the boys are in town and they show AW SAMMY and bosh and mentioned 2 things
1. former team mate Vince Carter
2. what did you do after the season.

so I know it is new - and besides the arms on bosh were almost steriod like - I am sure he just finished some major reps but I don't remember seeing him like that - when you see him you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

> besides the arms on bosh were almost steriod like


Great he's been in the gym with Raffy Palemeiro, err.. maybe he got a B12 shot from Tejada.

Good news that Bosh has hit the gym hard, I think that added size will let him bring more "power" type post moves into his arsenal.

PLUS - it paves the way for a Hoffa-less lineup.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Great he's been in the gym with Raffy Palemeiro, err.. maybe he got a B12 shot from Tejada.
> 
> Good news that Bosh has hit the gym hard, I think that added size will let him bring more "power" type post moves into his arsenal.
> 
> PLUS - it paves the way for a Hoffa-less lineup.


 why the hate on hoffa let him play his game. He wont average 10 & 7 but he will make a difference with his size, so we have to give a chance


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Slight hate on Hoffa.

BUT

What I was trying to get to in my post was the fact that a bulked up Bosh gives our lineup some of the bulk that we miss without Hoffa on the court. The muscle that Woods doesn't bring. 

The lineup I wanna see is

C- Bosh 6-10
PF - Villanueva 6-11
SF - Bonner 6-10
SG - Joey G 6-6
PG - Alston 6-2

I smell triangle offense


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

seems like a good place for this--

*Positional Rankings: Centers*
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8895427

*1. Shaquille O'Neal, Miami
2. Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix

3. Chris Bosh, Toronto*: It's easy to forget he only spent a single season in college, and his development in the pros has been a steady progression to super-stardom. If it weren't for him, the Raptors would be the league's most hopeless franchise, but they had better surround him with significant talent soon. He'll line up out of position at center this season, allowing the team to play rookie Charlie Villanueva at the four, but there's no question he's best suited playing a Kevin Garnett-type power forward role. Thanks to the NBA's rookie/sophomore event, he has been a part of the past two All-Star weekends, and he told me he plans on making himself a fixture. To do so, he'll have to gain enough attention to be selected by Eastern Conference coaches, which seems like a mere formality given his progress.

*4. Ben Wallace, Detroit
5. Yao Ming, Houston*


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

this is the year Bosh takes his game close to KG's level.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

No explanation as to why they have him above many of those solid pros and All-Stars, but whatever. These rankings are hardly quantifiable.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

:eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: 

sorry for the ridiculous use of emoticons, but rating him higher at the center position than Ben Wallace and Yao Ming is something I don't think I would ever see

Since he was left off the PF list, I was thinking he would be about 5-7th on this list, but it gives him a lot of praise even though I think him and Amare should have been in another category


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> No explanation as to why they have him above many of those solid pros and All-Stars, but whatever. These rankings are hardly quantifiable.


as usual


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Not calling you out or anything, as you got a lot of things right (so it's not like you're lying on purpose) but this is what a poster (on another board) said:-

"That episode of the show is old. It took place sometime after the Carter trade, and I remember Bosh's arms looking huge as well. It must've been after a workout or something."

Maybe he's wrong, don't know, but I'd trust him. But there is no doubt in my mind that Bosh is now more muscular..

Edit: Am trying to get clarification just incase..If I don't post an update this is how I think it stands..


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry for double post, but his explanation for this was (because he was asked why you said what he did post-season): 

"They were talking about his rookie year. 

The interview happened before the allstar break. They were recapping the first half of the season, the Carter trade, Bosh's first year in the league and what he did in the offseason after his rookie year."


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

doesn't he have an afro now or something? (hopefully with a comb sticking out)

that should have given it away


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

ansoncarter said:


> doesn't he have an afro now or something? (hopefully with a comb sticking out)
> 
> that should have given it away


he looks older now


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> doesn't he have an afro now or something? (hopefully with a comb sticking out)
> 
> that should have given it away


More like a mini-fro.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Slight hate on Hoffa.
> 
> BUT
> 
> What I was trying to get to in my post was the fact that a bulked up Bosh gives our lineup some of the bulk that we miss without Hoffa on the court. The muscle that Woods doesn't bring.


Am I wrong or did I read something about Woods bulking up substantially this summer? Anyone else remember hearing that a few weeks or a month ago?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Numbed One said:


> Am I wrong or did I read something about Woods bulking up substantially this summer? Anyone else remember hearing that a few weeks or a month ago?


Yeah. It's true.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> More like a mini-fro.


 Haha. Bosh and VC are on completely opposite ends of the pic. Notthat it means anything just a funny thing i thought.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, I never realized how tall Brian McKnight is. He must be 6'6" at least, because J-Smoove is barely any taller than him.


----------

